# Definition of "Stemwall"



## DAEngelhart (Dec 14, 2011)

What is the definition of a "Stemwall"?


----------



## alora (Dec 14, 2011)

DAEngelhart said:
			
		

> What is the definition of a "Stemwall"?


Interesting.

Looks like "stemwall" is only listed two times in the IBC.

"stem wall", none at all.


----------



## alora (Dec 14, 2011)

Saw one definition from a concrete website.

"Vertical portion of a foundation wall or retaining/restraining wall."


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

I would say that a stem wall is a short wall added to another wall.

 From the internet:

Stem walls are supporting structures that are utilized as a means of joining the foundation of a building with the vertical walls constructed on the foundation. The wall is often constructed with the use of concrete and steel, and works with the foundational slab to create a solid basis for the building. Along with establishing foundational integrity for the building, the stem wall also aids in minimizing damage to the materials used to create the vertical walls.


----------



## DAEngelhart (Dec 14, 2011)

Correction: "Stem Wall"


----------



## alora (Dec 14, 2011)

DAEngelhart said:
			
		

> Correction: "Stem Wall"


Then I guess the IBC has it wrong.

Unless they changed it in the 2009 edition.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 14, 2011)

What is a stemwall IRC discussion; http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?5230-What-is-a-Stem-Wall&highlight=stemwall

"stem walls are designed to carry the load above to the footing without either lateral support at the top or bottom"

Francis


----------



## fatboy (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought we had talked about this before..........


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 14, 2011)

I usually think of a stem wall (1 or 2 words) to be a short masonry or concrete wall extending from the footing to above grade and supporting a wood framed wall above.  The code issue is that a hinge is created where the 2 join.  It's not much of a problem if they join just above grade in a non-seismic or hurricane area, because the soil will restrain rotation of the stem wall, but it could be a problem if they join close to mid-height of the total wall.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 14, 2011)

The IRC is full of stem wall (foundation wall) requirements. I concur with Pauls definition

see FIGURE R602.10.7

MASONRY STEM WALLS SUPPORTING BRACED WALL PANELS


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 14, 2011)

DAEngelhart said:
			
		

> What is the definition of a "Stemwall"?


Welcome to the forum and pardon our manners; some of us jump in without thinking sometimes.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry also, yes welcome to the forum!

Glad you found us, it's great to have new contributors.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah so sorry. Welcome, and paul and mt are right.


----------



## DAEngelhart (Dec 14, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I thought we had talked about this before..........


Can you link me to the forum string?


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.alpinefoam.net/images/stemwall-floorjoist-lg.gif

http://heatkit.com/graphics/clients/c-pogo10.jpg

http://www.strongtie.com/graphics/strongwall-2009/large/36c.gif


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 14, 2011)

Excuse my manners. Yes welcome and I notice you are in S Fl which is mostly mono slab construction from my years down there and stem walls where extremely rare.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 14, 2011)

A Stem Wall; Knee Wall; Segmented Wall;

By any other name is a reference to a wall that

supports a vertical structure load

that is UN-Supported in the lateral direction at eiter the Top / The Bottom ; or both

EG crawl space wall without a floor slab (supported at top by floor but not at bottom)

EG Half height wall (like your leg knee in the middle)

latterally supported at the bottom by a slab inside and earth outside at the foot (like your foot)

then continues up to the knee as a foundation (CMU or Poured Conc. or Lego Styrene, or Wood.)

then continuing up from your "Knee" to your hip which is latterally suppured there by a floor,

So Latteral support at the Foot by slab and at hip by Floor but the knee / hinge has no lateral suppurt

thus the so called knee wall - stem wall - wall segment - whatever it is  called requires lateral support

at the knee / hinge / transition of construction type wall..


----------



## fatboy (Dec 14, 2011)

"Can you link me to the forum string?"

Here you go;

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?5230-What-is-a-Stem-Wall&highlight=stemwall


----------



## JBI (Dec 14, 2011)

@ Arch1281 - 'lego styrene'? You wouldn't be alluding to ICF would you? LOL

DAEnglehart - Welcome aboard. Agree with the above (general) consensus. Appreiciate Ach1281's analogy as well... ;-)


----------



## DAEngelhart (Dec 15, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Excuse my manners. Yes welcome and I notice you are in S Fl which is mostly mono slab construction from my years down there and stem walls where extremely rare.


True, but if the lot is low, and/or in a flood zone, then they use stem wall foundations to save the expense of fill dirt.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 16, 2011)

JBI so ICF is what they call it but Lego's it is


----------



## peach (Dec 17, 2011)

stemwalls usually mean crawlspace not basement/habitable space OR a walkout basement.  Don't overthink what they are doing; if they need to dampproof the basement/crawalspace they need to do.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry, late to this conversation.  I've heard the term "stemwall" applied to a concrete curb of about 6" -8" height that is used at the base of exterior walls at slab-on-grade construction, to keep the wood-frame wall's sill plates from getting too close to ponding water on the exterior finish grade.  This is especially helpful near accessible entry doors, where the exterior paving is almost the same level as the interior finish floor.  In California, I've heard the LA Unified School District requires stemwalls in all their public school construction.

Interestingly, because the stemwall/curbwall is considered part of the foundation, it usually isn't considered by most local building officials as requiring the same insulation rating as the wood walls.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jan 5, 2012)

Neither the FBC-B nor the FBC-R define the term.

My definition: The vertical portion of a foundation from the building footing to the building floor slab. It is a load-bearing wall by definition.


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 5, 2012)

The type of wall described by "Yikes" is one I've heard referred to as a plynth wall.  Could be used on interior or exterior situations.


----------

